# 7 weeks 6 days pregnant and embryo only 4mm



## Alison75 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi there,

I went for my first scan today at 7 weeks and 6 days.  The embryo only measures 4mm and the heartbeat is faint.  The consultant told us we only have a 50 - 50 chance the pregnancy can continue.  She initially thought it could be late implantation but then agreed that could not be the case since we had a 7 day FET on Wed 5th Oct and I got a BFP the following thur 13th Oct.

She told me to come back in 7 days time for another scan (which seems an eternity), to see if there is any change or growth.  I wish she could have just been honest with me and told me it was very unlikely to be a viable embryo.  At least I could start to deal with it.  I do feel she was trying to be "nice".  Now I am torn between preparing myself for a natural miscarriage any day and clinging to the hope that the heartbeat will get stronger.  But is it too late at this stage? 

I would so appreciate your honest opinion on my situation, and in view of your experience, what you reckon our chances are.  At least then I can prepare myself and start thinking about the next step.  I have not had any bleeding or period pains so far.  Is this what I should expect if I do miscarry, and do I definitely have to go to A & E when it happens?

Many thanks again for your invaluable guidance xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It really does vary. The only way of knowing is the next scan, i dont want to build your hopes up, but also don't want to dash them, when it really is unknown,

Thinking of you, let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

